# Sarcochilus - any growing tips



## Geek_it (Sep 7, 2021)

I recently acquired 3 sarc hybrids… all i know of them is that i can potentially grow them along side my phals… 


I am in the usa and grow stuff indoors supplemented by grow lights…


Any growing tips specific to sarcs?


----------



## emydura (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't agree you can grow them with your Phals. You can, but they won't flower. They need cooler temperatures than you would grow Phals under to initiate spikes. You can grow most of them in relatively low light.


----------



## Geek_it (Sep 9, 2021)

Can you elaborate how cool it will need to be and for how long? I can probably move it closes to a window sill during winter months when i do the same for my nobile dens


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 9, 2021)

Here are some growing tips from Sunset Valley. This include a description of the cooler temperatures: Sunset Valley Orchids - Superior Hybrids for Orchid Enthusiasts

Also, if you are a member of the AOS, they are hosting a webinar this month on Sarcochilus.


----------



## Geek_it (Sep 9, 2021)

I think i can manage the winter temp since i was able to do it for my nobile… crossing my fingers… 

Unfortunately im not an aos member…:-(


----------



## Harlz (Sep 10, 2021)

Geek_it said:


> Can you elaborate how cool it will need to be and for how long? I can probably move it closes to a window sill during winter months when i do the same for my nobile dens



Most Sarcs will want winter night temperatures to dip below 10°C (50°F) for a couple of months which is similar to _Dendrobium nobile_ in my experience.


----------



## emydura (Sep 10, 2021)

Harlz said:


> Most Sarcs will want winter night temperatures to dip below 10°C (50°F) for a couple of months which is similar to _Dendrobium nobile_ in my experience.



I think that is about right. I initially was growing them in my Slipper house where the minimum temps never goes below 15oC. I never got a single flower. I have now put them in my unheated coolhouse where temperatures gets down to a couple degrees above freezing and they flower easily.


----------

